# Museum Pieces



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

A few weeks back I had the opportunity to go into a shop in Forrest Park IL. That shop was really something and it looked like it had been there for awhile. The guy running it really knew a lot of history about equipment and he had drawers full of really neat stuff. He knew a lot about the history of archery in the area too. It would be great if we could get shops to donate their collections of stuff from the past and also tell their story. If people could only see where archery has come from and hear what used to be in their area.


----------



## Woodduck (Feb 23, 2004)

Interesting. I'm glad that I had the opportunity to visit the Fred Bear Museum in FL, before it was sold off.
I took some pictures but I wish I had a digital camera with a big memory stick. Maybe you could document your visit for posterity...


----------

